# Interesting Post on The Chive



## HTFUAlberta (3 Dec 2014)

http://thechive.com/2014/12/02/work-happens-35-photos-3/work-happens-16-101/


----------



## rmc_wannabe (3 Dec 2014)

So.....rather than wake Idiot 1 up and be a pal, Idiot 2 decides to take a selfie and post it for all to see.

Nice  :


----------

